# Pintail mount



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

well I just got the base done what do you think? Still have too paint the bill, but I think it looks pretty good for only my six ducks that I have done.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you gonna paint the bill or leave it black?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Your getting better on every one, keep up the hard work. I like the pose.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Keep at it Steven, looking good.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

getting better! :wink:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Look's good bud! I like the base.


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks good keep it up


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> you gonna paint the bill or leave it black?


Read it again

Nice mount will post pics of my first when finished.


----------

